# Looking to get into uber need Suggestions!



## Cummins39 (Jan 22, 2017)

so I am not yet driving for uber. When I first had the thought of it I had a 2002 Acura RL which for 2016 would have been fine. Rules changed and since it's 2017 it has to be 2004 and up. So next question is. What have you all found to be the best vehicle for uber. I'll be located in Louisville KY. I can get a Prius for 4-7k is there any other vehicles out in that price range that gets comparable fuel mileage? I would get an 04 RL but If it's something I'm going to be using for UBER I really don't feel like getting 19mpg lol thanks for any info that can be given!


----------



## Cummins39 (Jan 22, 2017)

And I've already been considering a Prius as a shits and giggle kind of car. With me being a gearhead currently have a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 that's been semi built. 600+hp and 1300ft/tq and then see me hopping in a little Prius gonna be quite comical.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

In our line, reliability and economy assume a level of importance you've never experienced. 

Today "The Cheatsheet" listed 10 cars likely to last 200K miles. The lust included Honda's Civic and Accord; Toyota's Prius and Camry; and the Subaru Legacy.

Consumer Reports released a comparable list last summer. Plus, they go into greater detail for each model and year.


----------



## Cummins39 (Jan 22, 2017)

Where would I find this list?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Cummins39 said:


> Where would I find this list?


Psst, there is this cool thing called the internet, and you can use Google or another search engine to find almost anything in .0345 seconds.


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

Can I rent a car for the weekend to drive? I have a 2005 Ford Taurus with 180,000


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Harper Lee said:


> Can I rent a car for the weekend to drive? I have a 2005 Ford Taurus with 180,000


Almost certainly, no. You have to register the vehicle you use with Uber, which might itself take a couple of days. Almost every normal car rental contract excludes using the vehicle for commercial purposes, which would mean you'd be seriously screwed if you got in an accident while doing it. There are rental deals available through Uber, but I haven't heard of one that's only for a weekend.

Also, why even post what kind of car you have if you want to use some other car for Uber?


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Almost certainly, no. You have to register the vehicle you use with Uber, which might itself take a couple of days. Almost every normal car rental contract excludes using the vehicle for commercial purposes, which would mean you'd be seriously screwed if you got in an accident while doing it. There are rental deals available through Uber, but I haven't heard of one that's only for a weekend.
> 
> Also, why even post what kind of car you have if you want to use some other car for Uber?


I'm sorry.... I was asking if I could drive my car or if it was too old..... I'm new to this form


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

Harper Lee said:


> I'm sorry.... I was asking if I could drive my car or if it was too old..... I'm new to this form


Do you have any suggestions


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

The allowable age of your car varies from one market to the next. You can go to the Uber website and see if your car still qualifies. In my market, it wouldn't -- no cars more than 10 years old.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Harper Lee said:


> I didn't join this to be talked to that way!!


1) The post I wrote was in response to *Cummins39. *You are getting huffy about a post not directed to you. 
2) If that level of sarcasm gets you upset, driving for Uber is not a good choice for you. 
3) If you are too lazy to google an article, hustling for Uber pennies will not be a good choice. I've seen lots of ads online about making $6000/month at home in your part-time that may interest you.


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> 1) The post I wrote was in response to *Cummins39. *You are getting huffy about a post not directed to you.
> 2) If that level of sarcasm gets you upset, driving for Uber is not a good choice for you.
> 3) If you are too lazy to google an article, hustling for Uber pennies will not be a good choice. I've seen lots of ads online about making $6000/month at home in your part-time that may interest you.


You are a very rude person! And you are right.. If you are an indication of people who drive for Uber this is definitely not the job for me!!


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

A


Harper Lee said:


> You are a very rude person! And you are right.. If you are an indication of people who drive for Uber this is definitely not the job for me!!


 if that comment was directed at someone else why are you posting here!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Er, you quoted and responded to yourself there.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Harper Lee said:


> ... If you are an indication of people who drive for Uber this is definitely not the job for me!!


In nearly a year of driving, I've met a total of 3 other drivers. 1 was at a "get together" we tried to arrange through our city page on this site -- only one other person showed up. The other two came up to me at the airport parking lot, both asking if they could borrow iPhone charger cables, which I didn't have to loan. This is a VERY solo profession.

I imagine the "drivers" here are much more depressed and embittered than ones you would meet on the road. But you're unlikely to meet hardly any of the others on the road.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You are better off getting a Title loan on your Acura. Financial speaking Ubering is the equivalent of a pay day loan on your car...and with a Title loan you don't have to worry about getting into a wreck and dying, or getting beat up, or your friends laughing at you, or your girlfriend leaving you... GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Harper Lee said:


> ..if that comment was directed at someone else why are you posting here!


Harper sweetie, if you look at the "quote box" in a post, you'll see who is quoted. That is the person a reply is directed towards. My initial comments were to a different poster who was too lazy too google an article themselves. If pointing out the laziness of someone here asking for help is rude, so be it.

But, you keep quoting your own posts, as if you are talking to yourself. It makes you look dumb, sugar. So you might could keep the sass level down, till you figure out what you are doing, aright?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is my new favorite thread.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Harper Lee said:


> You are a very rude person! And you are right.. If you are an indication of people who drive for Uber this is definitely not the job for me!!


It ain't about the driver being rude.

If you can't handle this level of aggressiveness and scrutiny in the digital form how do you expect to do so against real aggression, real obnoxiousness from real people sitting 3 feet from you with your back turned to them for extended periods of time, driving upwards of 80MPH while trying to pay attention to your navigation and the back seat driving of your pax?

You've gotta have thick skin when you drive for Uber, especially if you plan on doing the bar rush scene.

You think these guys in this thread are bad? Wait until you get your first <4.5 star pax...


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

In general, I find the people here MUCH ruder and obnoxious than any passengers I've had in my car. I must be lucky to live in a civilized area.


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Er, you quoted and responded to yourself there.[/





yojimboguy said:


> In general, I find the people here MUCH ruder and obnoxious than any passengers I've had in my car. I must be lucky to live in a civilized area.


----------



## Harper Lee (Jan 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It ain't about the driver being rude.
> 
> If you can't handle this level of aggressiveness and scrutiny in the digital form how do you expect to do so against real aggression, real obnoxiousness from real people sitting 3 feet from you with your back turned to them for extended periods of time, driving upwards of 80MPH while trying to pay attention to your navigation and the back seat driving of your pax?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If you're looking to buy a car and use it for Uber then you should look at your markets Select eligible vehicles and get the cheapest one you can buy that will get at least 20mpg on regular . 
or
Just buy the cheapest car with 5 seatbelts and good gas mileage . Use it for a year flip and repeat


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you're looking to buy a car and use it for Uber then you should look at your markets Select eligible vehicles and get the cheapest one you can buy that will get at least 20mpg on regular .
> or
> Just buy the cheapest car with 5 seatbelts and good gas mileage . Use it for a year flip and repeat


If your market has good demand for select.

She might be able to drive her Tauraus. Some states allow cars 15 years old.


----------

